# Turn session



## Macdietrich (May 28, 2014)

Had an epic turn session Memorial Day...started about 7am and finished up and fired the grill up @ 5pm. 14 total calls turned drilled and ready for finish. Single most productive day I think I've ever had lol!

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/7364674F-1A92-4E37-A6E8-FFB0CB421C93.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC (May 28, 2014)

That's a good lookin run, Mac.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2014)

NICE calls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 28, 2014)

Yeah for you Mac. That is a colorful array of calls.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 28, 2014)

Nice run! They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James Scott (May 28, 2014)

Great looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 28, 2014)

WOW those are great looking calls..WHAT do I see a trimmed chin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (May 28, 2014)

Yep but it's slowly growing back!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2014)

Now THAT's a good Memorial Day! Nice work. You need to post the same shot again when they are finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 28, 2014)

Awesome looking ! Great color variation you have too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

